# Can you tell me what my vintage riding mower is?



## 85GYRO (Mar 12, 2012)

Picked this up last fall - just about done with the clean up -no marking on the motor, frame or body- only thing i know is its a briggs 16 hp twin and the steering wheel center said lowes. Tires all match & look to be dated from 1989. 

I am guessing an mtd or murray possible since it came from lowes. I do know the deck is a 42" and most likely not original 

So any clue on the make/model and year? 




























http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j326/85gyro/009-3.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j326/85gyro/011-3.jpg


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I checked the sites,and the closest was a 1989 Lowes series 136-658-062/95198.The site didn't go back any further,but the running gear looks the same.
Hope this helps.
You really did a great job,getting it cleaned up!


----------



## 85GYRO (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks for the info- cant get to many parts anymore for this one unless it has to do with the engine/trans. I need a correct fitting gas cap and nothing matches up -even tried the plastic gas can cap which was very close but no good. Took it for a ride yesterday to make sure it was running good after sitting and heat up the paint on the motor. Little scary stopping with no working brakes- it looks like its going in the local shop - i pulled the rr wheel off , pulled the bracket , pad looks great and the pins are moving free to push the pad up to disc . the hill assist lever holds the mower but the brakes are barley working . You can tell by the 1st photo how good the brakes are.


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

wondered why the front end looked crashed up...i guess it was...i lost brakes on my old wheel horse once...i just shut it off and rode it out threw a field of real tall weeds..didnt go to far, then i drove it back to the garage real easy...anyway your mower lookin good now thanks for the pics


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There should be an adjustment on it.There are 2 ways to do it: (1) The nut at the pivot arm can be tightened 1 turn at a time,to take up slack in the pins.
(2) The rod that comes to the arm will probably be threaded,for adjusting the brake.
Most have both,but I would try the rod,first,so it activates the arm earlier.Usually,3-4 turns will do it.Remember shortening the rod=earier/lengthening=later.


----------



## 85GYRO (Mar 12, 2012)

Decided to replace the belts- i have a feeling their the originals. their are 3 belts total and i want to do all 3 while i have the deck off . the belt in the middle reads 1/2x62 and is a v belt- the others have the numbers worn off. I cut the belt and it measures 61" with a metal tapemeasure but reads 62 on the belt- i have no cloth measure tape- why is their a difference i thought it would strech over time. . 
With it being a vbelt can it be replaced with a standard riding mower belt thats an even with on both sides or will it wear faster on the edges? I flipped belt and it does fit ?


----------

